# dbx rta-m mic, anyone use this?



## bradp

wondered if any of you have used or are using the dbx rta-m measurement microphone???
b


----------



## robbo266317

I use the JBL and found a calibration file for it and it seems fairly accurate.
Maybe a quick search will turn one up for the dbx. :huh:


----------



## bradp

robbo266317 said:


> I use the JBL and found a calibration file for it and it seems fairly accurate.
> Maybe a quick search will turn one up for the dbx. :huh:


nice, i've been looking for the cal file, but notta!
i did find a jpg with 5 filters listed (seems a little slim from the curve)
and a .dat file, which im not sure how to use or convert so to use in REW

any help appreciated!


----------



## bradp

found the cal file 
google .cal file for rta-m
thanks!


----------



## robbo266317

Well done. :T
Let us know how you get on with your measurements.

You might like to post the file in this thread in case anyone else is looking for it. :bigsmile:


----------



## bradp

*Re: dbx rta-m mic cal file .cal rtam*

here's the cal file for the 
dbx rta-m microphone!
sweet!

rta m
dbx mic
.cal
calibration

(addes some key words for searchers, not sure if that will help)

hope you can find it useful!!


----------



## Phillips

bradp said:


> wondered if any of you have used or are using the dbx rta-m measurement microphone???
> b


I looked into this mic as well, but was put off by not being able to get the *individual* txt calibration file. Every mic has its own little discrepencies, depends on how accurate you want. I believe they are a better mic than the ECM8000 although that was coming from the dealer.
REW requires a txt file, which is easy enough to convert from .dat etc.


----------



## bradp

Phillips said:


> I looked into this mic as well, but was put off by not being able to get the *individual* txt calibration file. Every mic has its own little discrepencies, depends on how accurate you want. I believe they are a better mic than the ECM8000 although that was coming from the dealer.
> REW requires a txt file, which is easy enough to convert from .dat etc.


ya, too bad they dont put doc with it... someone said a company in EU makes this for dbx..
hey, if i sent you the .dat file could you convert to a text file for REW?

1. im not familiar with this format
2. the data in the dat file doesnt look like it has the right values...

best!
b


----------



## Phillips

bradp said:


> ya, too bad they dont put doc with it... someone said a company in EU makes this for dbx..
> hey, if i sent you the .dat file could you convert to a text file for REW?
> 
> 1. im not familiar with this format
> 2. the data in the dat file doesnt look like it has the right values...
> 
> best!
> b


No worries more than happy to help.

Try this yourself first. Instructions below.

On your PC/Laptop

First of all, make a copy of the .dat file. Always do this when you are altering a file etc.

It looks alot but i have made it basic which means long instructions, not knowing how you are on computers.

Go into Control Panel
Open Folder Options
Click on View tab
Under the Advanced Settings heading un tick Hide Extensions For Known File Types
Then click Apply then Ok.
What this does is expose the File Type e.g. .txt is a text file, .docx is a word document .xlsx is a excel spreadsheet etc. If you want to understand a bit more, now look at any other spreadsheets, documents now they have the extensions e.g. .xlsx or .docx etc.
Now go to your .dat file (icon) and right click and click on rename then re-type e.g dbx rta-m cal file *.txt *(note that i have put .txt on the end, this converts it to a text file. You can rename it to what you prefer as long as you put .txt (dont forget the dot before the txt).
It may say the change to the extension may cause this file to be unusable, click yes it then is ok. This is where the copy comes in handy.
Job done, know import into REW.
Now go and undo (control panel procedure, to re tick the Hide Extensions For Known File Types). Make sure you click on Apply and Ok.

If you have any problems let me know, or send.


----------



## JohnM

You can also change the file filter setting in the REW file dialog to "All files", the .dat file should then appear in the list and can be selected and REW will try and import it.


----------



## bradp

thanks guys,
you know i had already changed the extension to view the file! but never thought just tim open it in REW! ha!
hey from reading the instructions in REW about how to create a cal file, the data in the .dat file doesnt look right... whatdaya think? (looks like coordinates to me!)
begining of data:
" WIEBE dbxmic : SENSITIVITY = 8.14 MV/PA "
1.0000E+01	-5.640703E+00	8.114742E+01	
1.0286E+01	-5.238043E+00	8.096645E+01	
1.0580E+01	-4.884560E+00	8.028920E+01	
1.0883E+01	-4.557395E+00	7.606734E+01	
1.1194E+01	-4.266762E+00	7.049467E+01	
1.1515E+01	-4.040243E+00	6.791076E+01	
1.1844E+01	-3.867442E+00	6.744620E+01	
1.2183E+01	-3.720996E+00	6.710325E+01	
1.2531E+01	-3.581624E+00	6.599504E+01	
1.2890E+01	-3.450549E+00	6.189248E+01	
1.3259E+01	-3.327540E+00	5.828113E+01


----------



## bradp

i have check it against the other cal file i found, its the same...

ill look int the data format!
hav great day guys! thanks


----------



## Phillips

bradp said:


> thanks guys,
> you know i had already changed the extension to view the file! but never thought just tim open it in REW! ha!
> hey from reading the instructions in REW about how to create a cal file, the data in the .dat file doesnt look right... whatdaya think? (looks like coordinates to me!)
> begining of data:
> " WIEBE dbxmic : SENSITIVITY = 8.14 MV/PA "
> 1.0000E+01	-5.640703E+00	8.114742E+01
> 1.0286E+01	-5.238043E+00	8.096645E+01
> 1.0580E+01	-4.884560E+00	8.028920E+01
> 1.0883E+01	-4.557395E+00	7.606734E+01
> 1.1194E+01	-4.266762E+00	7.049467E+01
> 1.1515E+01	-4.040243E+00	6.791076E+01
> 1.1844E+01	-3.867442E+00	6.744620E+01
> 1.2183E+01	-3.720996E+00	6.710325E+01
> 1.2531E+01	-3.581624E+00	6.599504E+01
> 1.2890E+01	-3.450549E+00	6.189248E+01
> 1.3259E+01	-3.327540E+00	5.828113E+01


Oh i have seen this in excel.
Import into REW and post REW frequency graph.
As an exercise convert to txt and see if that changes anything.


----------



## bradp

here are the 2 cal sources i found for the dbx rta-m mic.
the red is the one i changed the exten. from .dat to .txt
the other i found was a txt file already..
looks the same to me
(traces were separated for clarity)


----------



## Phillips

bradp said:


> here are the 2 cal sources i found for the dbx rta-m mic.
> the red is the one i changed the exten. from .dat to .txt
> the other i found was a txt file already..
> looks the same to me
> (traces were separated for clarity)


Yep the same.
Is this a generic cal file? Don't forget that every Mic has its own characterics. 
Personally i would do some measurements with and without the file and see the difference. With the Behringer ECM8000 there is a generic file for that mic, but people say not to use it, better without it.
Post again here with the results.
Do you know anyone that has a calibrated mic that has a indivual cal file to compare?
Have you already bought the mic?
If so you could contact Cross Spectrum who calibrates mics and get a price and way it up.
If you haven't contact Cross Spectrum who sells calibrated Dayton EMM-6 or Behringer ECM8000.


----------

